# 1/4" collet for Hitachi M12V router?



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a Hitachi M12V plunge router. I lost the 1/4" collet it came with. Will any 1/4" collet fit (say from a PC router?) or must it be the actual Hitachi part? A quick check on Amazon only turned up PC collets. Thanks much.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The threads need to match, and unfortunately they're not standardized. That doesn't mean no others will fit, but it'll the luck of the draw. Hitachi CS might be able to help you.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Drat. I was afraid that would be the case. I think I have the user manual someplace...it probably has a parts list. I'll look for it. Thanks, knotscott.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Ahh, guess I should've just Googled it vs. going straight to Amazon. Acetool has it for $6 + $6 shipping. Oh well. Should've not lost the original I guess. Just in case someone else needs one it's part number: Hitachi 956927Z Chuck Sleeve 1/4"


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

mikeintexas said:


> Ahh, guess I should've just Googled it vs. going straight to Amazon. Acetool has it for $6 + $6 shipping. Oh well. Should've not lost the original I guess. Just in case someone else needs one it's part number: Hitachi 956927Z Chuck Sleeve 1/4"


Mike, is that a collet or collet adapter? I didn't think the M12 had a 1/4" collet. I know the M12VC does but don't know if they are interchangeable. If that is just a collet adapter, those aren't brand specific, you can get those from any number of places.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

knotscott said:


> The threads need to match, and unfortunately they're not standardized. That doesn't mean no others will fit, but it'll the luck of the draw. Hitachi CS might be able to help you.


Hi Scott - not only do the threads need to match, more importantly, the taper does too. It has to match the internal taper of the armature shaft so it can clamp down on the bit properly.:yes:


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

I guess it's not a "collet" technically, but the adapter/sleeve. I feel like a dummy losing it to begin with. I don't do such things. Well, I guess I DO. LOL! http://www.acetoolonline.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=HIT%2D956927Z&CartID=1


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

mikeintexas said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I guess it's not a "collet" technically, but the adapter/sleeve. I feel like a dummy losing it to begin with. I don't do such things. Well, I guess I DO. LOL! http://www.acetoolonline.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=HIT-956927Z&CartID=1


 
$4/free shipping:yes:
http://mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/bushing_ball_bearings.html


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

:blink: Oh sure, now you tell me. /facepalm That would probably work just fine. Though at least for my additional $6 in shipping I have the mild satisfaction of knowing it's an original Hitachi part. Which is probably made by MCLS. LOL!


----------

